# Anyone ever...



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Mount a split audio on a gade? If so, how??


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

A guy jus posted pics of one he made the other day. Thread is called ******* something... sry i dont remember the whole name


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you'd have to get one of RDC's rear racks.. then you could do one no problem.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah I think it would have to be on the back.. unless you build some kind of custom front rack... which I think would look weird...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I was kinda thinking on the front since it seems that the rear would constantly be under water. But I agree, I bet it would look weird. Just getting ideas, don't read into this too much.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Crawfishie the only sounds you need are LTE duals, there enough idiots out there with big stereo's on there bikes. It would be one thing if they would all play the same thing but it never fails you have to listen to 3 different kinds of music at the same time and there blasting as load as possible to try and show off or out due the other guy.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Lmao, ur so right. **** idiots out there try to drown eachother out with w/e they wanna listen to...rock, country, rhythm and blues, rap...just w/e your mind can dream up. It does get annoying and besides that would just be in the way anyway!!


----------

